# Picked up a Canick TP9FSx yesterday



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, after hearing good things about this pistol and reading some good reviews, I decided to pull the trigger. I purchased a Canick TP9SFx 9 mm today. I had ordered one from a local gun store but was told it could be awhile. Contacted another gun store and they had one left in stock so I went for it.

At $469 plus tax, I thought it was a good value. Comes with two, 20 round extended mags, holster, 4 different adapter plates for adding red dot sights, as well as a magazine loader and different backstraps.. There's no milling the slide if I want to add a Vortex or Burris Fastfire red dot which saves me well over $200 right there.

Took it straight to the range and ran at least a hundred rounds through it. Very nice SA trigger with pull around 4 pounds or maybe less. Very short reset too. So far, i'm pretty impressed. The magazine release is square and sticks out a bit too far for my liking but it comes with two other ones, so you can customize it to suit your self.














It's not a CZ but for the money, you get a lotta bang for your buck, IMO.

http://concealednation.org/2017/03/f...tition-pistol/


----------



## sander (Oct 30, 2008)

boatnut said:


> Well, after hearing good things about this pistol and reading some good reviews, I decided to pull the trigger. I purchased a Canick TP9SFx 9 mm today. I had ordered one from a local gun store but was told it could be awhile. Contacted another gun store and they had one left in stock so I went for it.
> 
> At $469 plus tax, I thought it was a good value. Comes with two, 20 round extended mags, holster, 4 different adapter plates for adding red dot sights, as well as a magazine loader and different backstraps.. There's no milling the slide if I want to add a Vortex or Burris Fastfire red dot which saves me well over $200 right there.
> 
> ...


I'd hate to get caught stealing your tomatoes....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

couldn't hit the center circle huh?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Just hold a little right next time.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

One sweet looking piece for sure!!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ezbite said:


> couldn't hit the center circle huh?


it kept moving on me!! lol

I've got a real nice pistol rest. I need to take it and the gun back to range and try it with that to see if it's me or the sights.


----------

